# German loco Br 98 scratch build paper model in 1:35 scale



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome.
I would like to present You my model in 1:35 scale of german 2 axle steam lokomotive BR 98 307 Kastenlok or Glaskastenlok (glasshause lokomotive).

It's static model with no drive, paper made with full interior and chassis made.
I like such unusual vehicles, they give a lot of joy in the construction and the effect is interesting.


I invite You to watch and comment (click to enlarge picture):
     
     
    

Pozdrawiam
Adam


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice model of an interesting prototype! 

Alan


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Geez. Very nice. I recently helped my son build a comparatively very simple paper model. We had plans and instructions provided and our results were good, but it was far more challenging than I expected so I have great respect for your work!


----------

